# Intro to genetics book?



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Iv'e just brought 2 baby corns and am looking to start breeding in a few years once they're ready. So I want to try and get my head around the whole genetics thing, so I can predict and understand morphs.

I have a male Opal Motley corn, and a female snow corn.

I am also looking to get another female soon.
I know there is a good guide on here but id prefer a book so I can pick it up and read it whenever and wherever I want, If anyone knows of one that would be great. thanks, also if anyone knows what i might get by breeding the 2 snakes I have that would be cool to :2thumb:

Thanks in advance


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Books:
Pritzel, Genetics for herpers, Genetics For Herpers
Susan Elrod and William Stansfield, Schaum's Outline of Genetics, Fifth Edition (Schaum's Outline Series) 

Both of these are available from amazon.com. Both are good; I have Genetics for herpers and the third edition of the Schaum's outline. If you want to get into e-books, there are a few that are free for download.

Male opal motley corn x female snow corn is a four gene pair problem. By the way, opal is a combination of amelanistic and lavender. And snow is a combination of amelanistic and anerythristic.

Male gene pairs:
gene pair 1 = 2 amelanistic genes
gene pair 2 = 2 normal genes
gene pair 3 = 2 lavender genes
gene pair 4 = 2 motley genes

Female gene pairs:
gene pair 1 = 2 amelanistic genes
gene pair 2 = 2 anerythristic genes
gene pair 3 = 2 normal genes
gene pair 4 = 2 normal genes

Each baby gets one gene from each of the father's gene pairs. And each baby gets one gene from each of the mother's gene pairs.

Every baby has the following gene pairs:
gene pair 1 = 2 amelanistic genes
gene pair 2 = 1 normal gene and one anerythristic gene (AKA het anerythristic)
gene pair 3 = 1 normal gene and one lavender gene (AKA het lavender)
gene pair 4 = 1 normal gene and one motley gene (AKA het motley)

All the babies are amelanistic. None is anerythristic, lavender or motley. 

The amelanistic, anerythristic, lavender and motley genes are recessive to their corresponding normal genes. That means that a het amelanistic, het anerythristic, het lavender or het motley corn snake looks normal.

Clear as mud?


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, brought Charles Pritzel: Genetics for Herpers book yesturday.:2thumb:


----------



## MacAoidh (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got a signed copy of genetics for herpers too, why not eh ;-)


----------



## MacAoidh (Mar 3, 2013)

I just bought the 3rd edition as well Paul out of curiosity, also, what free e-books would you recommend ?


----------



## jamgj26 (Oct 2, 2013)

stuart87 said:


> Thanks, brought Charles Pritzel: Genetics for Herpers book yesturday.:2thumb:


hi
i am not able to give exact book name and species name for your breeding purpose please read some introductory book related with genetics.
...........................
 Top Ten classified websites


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

MacAoidh said:


> I just bought the 3rd edition as well Paul out of curiosity, also, what free e-books would you recommend ?


Genetics home reference handbook -- Handbook - Genetics Home Reference (Primarily for humans, but the material before "genetic testing" applies to most animal species.)

A survey of genetics, on the web in four parts at Wilmer Jay Miller's web site. Among other things, this book has practice problems that you won't find anywhere else. NPA's Project on Genetics booklet is there, too. It is aimed at pigeon breeders, but there is a lot of stuff that can be applied to snakes, too.

By the way, R.C. Punnett's book, Mendelism is on line at www.gutenberg.org. It was printed around 1913, so theory is totally out of date, but there are a lot of interesting examples.


----------

